# Language



## Kneecap (Jan 15, 2016)

Good morning, my native language is English, is there anywhere in the FdV area that offers Portuguese lesson ? Thank you, Sally


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Free lessons in the library which is close to the Bombeiros & Medical Centre.


----------



## Kneecap (Jan 15, 2016)

Perfect, thank you.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Sally

I sent you a PM but it doesn't show up in my sent box so I'm not sure it got to you?


----------

